

Godaddy no longer offers free domain privacy (which is a bad practice anyway) - larrys
http://www.godaddy.com/domainaddon/private-registration.aspx

======
larrys
In general domain privacy benefits registrars more than it benefits
registrants. If you are worried about spam simply setup a separate gmail
account which isn't a bad idea anyway for security purposes.

